# Almost that TOG time again!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Since I didn't get out to close 07 with some fish looks like 08 I will open up with few TOG's if the weather will let me. OC see you this sat.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Are they still around? I thought they all swim out...

I'm assuming you're looking at hitting the bulkhead etc.

Please post if you get out and pull some up . And good luck!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Probably means on a party boat. I was thinking the same if the weather would ever cooperate.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

GC, I think he's headed out on a boat. 

Which boat will you be going out on?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx guys.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Is there any interest in doing a charter with Capt John of the Karen Sue. On his charter today he absolutely murdered them. It's 650 for up to 6 people not including tip. Every time I try and put one together it never seems to work out.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

The Morning Star is out for winter repairs, so I will be going out on the Ocean Princess. All depending on the weather. Anyone know where I can get hermits from. I just moved here from NY and Blackfish (Tog) go crazy for hermit crabs. I gotta see if the effect is the same down here in MD waters. Tight lines....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Anthony said:


> Is there any interest in doing a charter with Capt John of the Karen Sue. On his charter today he absolutely murdered them. It's 650 for up to 6 people not including tip. Every time I try and put one together it never seems to work out.


I tried putting one together a few weeks back, but it didn't pan out. I'd be interested in going. Let me know if you need an extra guy.

I'm sure some of my WBB boys will want to join too.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> I tried putting one together a few weeks back, but it didn't pan out. I'd be interested in going. Let me know if you need an extra guy.
> 
> I'm sure some of my WBB boys will want to join too.


Hey FB, if I can hitch a ride from one of you guys, I'm in. Oh yeah, it'll have to be a weekend for me.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Hey FB, if I can hitch a ride from one of you guys, I'm in. Oh yeah, it'll have to be a weekend for me.


No problem.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Is there any interest in doing a charter with Capt John of the Karen Sue. On his charter today he absolutely murdered them. It's 650 for up to 6 people not including tip. Every time I try and put one together it never seems to work out.


I would hop aboard if you get 6 guys to go out. PM me if you set the trip up.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Count me in. That makes 6. Let's go!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I only count 5, but that's good enough. Anyone else?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I just talked to Capt John and he said that he is booked every weekend in Jan. He does have jan 11, 18, and 25 open which are fridays. Let me know soon if any of you can make the trip.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Anthony said:


> I just talked to Capt John and he said that he is booked every weekend in Jan. He does have jan 11, 18, and 25 open which are fridays. Let me know soon if any of you can make the trip.



Fridays are a no go for me weekends are best for me.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Gotta get back to you on the Friday trips. It's a little tough for me to call this far out, but January is usually a pretty slow month for me work wise.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the leg work Anthony . . . Fridays are iffy as well for me. I'd prefer weekends but maybe a Feb. trip???


----------



## SALTYFISHMASTER (Nov 14, 2007)

im interested only weekends for me though


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i'm free anytime, unless i'm travelling.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Fishing*



Anthony said:


> Is there any interest in doing a charter with Capt John of the Karen Sue. On his charter today he absolutely murdered them. It's 650 for up to 6 people not including tip. Every time I try and put one together it never seems to work out.


 Hey Anthony What kind of fish are they catching TOG ? Whats the creel limits and size limits? Are they fishing the wrecks? Whats the bait of choice? Just gotta get all the info man!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

In DE it's 10 fish at 14 inches. They are definitely a structure oriented fish so wrecks or rockpiles are where they stack up the most. Any kinda crab works best. Here is a recent pic from 12/30.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Interested*

Great info but the link to the pic sends me to a memeber sign in sheet. Never the less I hear this capt. is the bomb and would be up for a Friday trip, Does the boat supply the gear and the bait?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes the boat does supply bait and the gear if you need it.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Let me know*

if this thing gets off the ground I am interested but would need a little advance notice for work, I also know of 1 other person that might like to go so keep me informed. TY


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*Karen Sue*

Anthony,

i can make it any day of the wek, but leaving to florida 1/8-1/26. Anytime after 1/26 if you're thinking about a six-pack let me know... i'm in and will get another guy or two...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will probably hit a headboat on friday. Looks like I'm gonna be busy for a while so I won't be able to do much fishing after this weekend. If anyone else wants to set up a charter then let me know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So I am assuming that means you are going to go ahead and help mate this year? Where you at now anyway? If you want to take this to pm go ahead. I would call you but I am back in Germany now and trying to deal with this crazy divorce.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Had hopes*

But not all lost, what headboats are running for the tog? And do they run on the weekends? TY


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Going out on the Bandit on Sunday. It's $80 plus tip. They are going out of IRI right now.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*More info please*

Do yu need reservations? Do they run on Friday's and Saturday's. Thanks


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Teddy said:


> Do yu need reservations? Do they run on Friday's and Saturday's. Thanks


Yes, they do have trips on Friday and Saturdays. I don't think reservations are required, but since I gotta drive 3+ hours to get there, I ain't taking any chances.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*3hr Drive*

Yea I hear ya. Mine is 4 hr. I looked them up and when I am ready to go which will be soon, I will call in advance. Pls let me know how you do and how yu like the boat. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> So I am assuming that means you are going to go ahead and help mate this year? Where you at now anyway? If you want to take this to pm go ahead. I would call you but I am back in Germany now and trying to deal with this crazy divorce.


I'll be in Baltimore most of the time. Shoot me a PM when you get a chance.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Teddy said:


> Yea I hear ya. Mine is 4 hr. I looked them up and when I am ready to go which will be soon, I will call in advance. Pls let me know how you do and how yu like the boat. Thanks for the info!


I'll put up a full report on Monday.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Teddy said:


> Yea I hear ya. Mine is 4 hr. I looked them up and when I am ready to go which will be soon, I will call in advance. Pls let me know how you do and how yu like the boat. Thanks for the info!


Hey Teddy if your looking to go I would be more then happy to help you drive there this sunday...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

2aces, ya goin' to IRI this weekend off the headboat???


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

reservations are *required* on the bandit this year... at least that's what their website says...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yup. We're good to go for Sunday . . .common weather . . . no wammies!!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Teddy said:


> Yea I hear ya. Mine is 4 hr. I looked them up and when I am ready to go which will be soon, I will call in advance. Pls let me know how you do and how yu like the boat. Thanks for the info!


Teddy , We went out with Scotty a few times last year and the boat and crew are great .. The have a new website that shows the progress of the boat being built .. Pretty cool !
Good luck to you all


----------

